# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Signature

## Optim

I was wondering how people got their name in their signature pic. I know a way but I was wondering if there is a better one because mine is complicated. Thanks in advance! ::lol::

----------


## IndigoGhost

*This is the wrong place thou noble noobie, get on your boots and post in the art section, where many a mage and wizzard of the paint lay.* 

* I would say that the best way is to use photoshop, now be gone with you my nubile friend, "I never quite awoke from my camelot dream! "*

----------


## Puffin

You could use paint and paste the image you like in, and then put text over it... Most windows systems have it under accessories. Or you could use photoshop. There might be free trials on the adobe website.

----------

